

Ask HN: Are certifications worth anything? - GrowWebs

I just graduated with a Bachelors in Business Administration (Accounting Concentration). I have a great government job, but am finding that a lot of the work I do requires programming and database administration knowledge. Since I dabble in this area, I have been relatively quick to pick things up. However, I am considering taking some classes in computer programming and database administration (my employer will pay for it) to further my knowledge. I would really like something to show for it (ie. certificates , or another degree), but don't really know which way to go. If I decide to get a certifcate or two, which ones should I get. Which ones are most respected? Are the university certificates worth anything? Thanks in advance for the help!<p>tl;dr: I have a degree in Accounting, should I supplement with computer/programming certifications? If so, which ones/from where?
======
brk
As a very general rule you will tend to find that larger organizations will
put more value in certs. Many times the hiring and organizational processes
makes it harder for them to properly define and value bona-fide talent.

As a very general rule smaller organizations will not value certifications,
and in some cases may look at a person with many certs and little real
experience in a negative manner. For these groups having a strong resume of
real-world problem solving, and being able to discuss this in detail will be
most valuable.

So, IMO, it depends somewhat on what career path you want. If your goal is to
stick with government type jobs, then you may be able to turn those little
pieces of paper into actual cash. If you're reading and posting here because
you desire work in a startup environment your time is probably best spent more
hands-on.

~~~
GrowWebs
Ideally, I would get a combination of the two. I am hoping to apply what I
learn in my classes to real world projects.

It's just since my current job will pay for more schooling, I am trying to
figure out if I should just pick and choose a few classes I am interested in,
or actually go for a full certification.

~~~
brk
I would pick classes that accelerate your learning and overall knowledgebase.
If you can get a cert or two out of the little for little or no extra effort,
then it is probably worth while.

------
gexla
You don't need any sort of school or certifications to learn programming or
database administration. All that does for you is takes up precious time you
probably won't have to be bored to tears in a classroom environment and having
to study for tests. Each hour in a classroom or studying for a test is an hour
you could be using for actual programming or messing around with databases.

The best way to learn this stuff is to come up with some sort of pet project
in your spare time. If you don't come up with something interesting to work on
then you won't learn. Also, this probably needs to be an ongoing thing so that
you can keep up your skills. Time spent in a classroom and then never
revisiting the material won't help you much, you will learn things half assed
and you will forget the little that you learned.

Who knows, maybe you could identify a real problem, come up with a great
solution and then build a business from that. If you run into problems which
require programming, then that's a great area to address a need which you
could potentially profit from.

